# Light color streak on the egde of a growing leaf



## gego (Oct 23, 2015)

I saw these on some of my plants on bark. Nothing from the S/H group.
I thought it was calcium deficiency but it continues to increase in length as the leaf grows. These too have multiple growth and this is the first time I've seen on the leaves. Nutrient deficiency? What nutrient?


----------



## Ozpaph (Oct 24, 2015)

I think the growing leaf was damaged - I doubt its serious.


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Oct 24, 2015)

It looks more like a chlorosis.
It can just be nothing. Wait and see how that leaf grows out.
Shouldn't be a problem depending on how it turns out.

Who knows what the cause might be?
One of them ( in general term) is manganese and zinc deficiency since I see the chlorosis starting from the inner part of the leaf.
If your other plants are cared for the same and they are not exhibiting this, then, I wouldn't really say it is nutrition related.
Plants can do random wacky things sometimes.

Good luck!


----------



## troy (Oct 24, 2015)

What is the plant?


----------



## gego (Oct 24, 2015)

Thanks.

I'm more inclined to believed some micro deficiency. I din't see the same thing on S/H although they are getting the same feeding.

It is a Saint Swithin.
Based on the length of growth, it seems like I changed something about a month or two ago. The only change I did was adding tap water to bring the pH up a bit. Could be excess calcium,,,,,. Or could it be the drop of temp from hot summer.

This plant is growing pretty fast this summer and one matured plant is sheathing.


----------

